# adding modules to the kernel...

## hedmo

hi all 

i got some big problems getting my s2 card up running but after some digging i found out that i needed 

the cx24120 module to get rid of :

mybox ~ # dmesg 

[ 4807.145980] ---[ end trace 7d5f23cfb657f184 ]---

[ 4807.149233] DVB: registering new adapter (FlexCop Digital TV device)

[ 4807.150779] b2c2-flexcop: MAC address = 00:08:c9:e0:bf:a3

[ 4807.153604] CX24123: wrong demod revision: 5e

[ 4807.357910] mt352_read_register: readreg error (reg=127, ret==-121)

[ 4807.359381] nxt200x: nxt200x_readbytes: i2c read error (addr 0x0a, err == -121)

[ 4807.359383] Unknown/Unsupported NXT chip: 00 00 00 00 00

[ 4807.361053] lgdt330x: i2c_read_demod_bytes: addr 0x59 select 0x02 error (ret == -121)

[ 4807.364160] stv0297_readreg: readreg error (reg == 0x80, ret == -121)

[ 4807.365559] mt312_read: ret == -121

[ 4807.365615] b2c2-flexcop: no frontend driver found for this B2C2/FlexCop adapter

[ 4807.365822] b2c2_flexcop_pci 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A disabled

mybox linux # 

error.so how do i manage to fix a firmware or a patch.

thanks

----------

## lxg

I think it is a bit unclear what your actual problem is. Can you please rephrase it and be more precise?

Also, please do wrap shell output etc. into [code] tags.

----------

## hedmo

lxg

i have bin trying to get this card up running for a wile now.i have found out that i need to use

the cx24120 kernel module and a patch to get it up running.the 2.6.37 kernel do not provide  

that kernel module,so first how do i add a kernel module  :Question: .the only thing that i have found

 about this card is from the homepage (a tar.file with the drivers but only firmware).

----------

## idella4

hedmo,

 some sanity checks.  What is the full make & model of the s2 card?

What was the info that lead to the cited module.

You may as well try what I suggested to the other user.  For your kernel config, in the kernel source dir, run #make defconfig.

Compile, post results.

You can't "add" a kernel module.  It is not just some package, it needs to be put there by kernel.org devs.

Until you clearly declare this hardware, we can't tell if it's too new or already covered.

----------

## jburns

http://gpo.zugaina.org/media-tv/s2-liplianin may be what you want.

----------

## hedmo

idella4 wrote :

 What is the full make & model of the s2 card? = dont understand 

What was the info that lead to the cited module.=

 How to install SkyStar 2 revision 3.3 (DVB-S2 version) using the binary-driver for the CX24120?

0) Have linux-installation which allows to build external kernel modules.

Further help can be found here: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_install_DVB_device_drivers

1) Get the complete v4l-dvb driver tree from 2008-09-15 (*) and extract it

 # wget http://linuxtv.org/hg/v4l-dvb/archive/6a9d064fe0ee.tar.bz2

 # tar xfj 6a9d064fe0ee.tar.bz2

 # cd v4l-dvb-6a9d064fe0ee

2) Apply the patch and copy the appropriate driver-binary

 # patch -p1 < <path-to-patch-file>/skystar2-dvb-s2-v4l-dvb.patch

 # cp <path-to-binary-file>/cx24120_blob.o.x86-64 v4l/cx24120_blob.o_shipped # for 64-bit installations

or

 # cp <path-to-binary-file>/cx24120_blob.o.i386   v4l/cx24120_blob.o_shipped # for 32-bit installations

3) (optional) select the device/card-drivers to compile and install

 # make menuconfig

   follow the menus and enable at least

  <M>   Technisat/B2C2 FlexCopII(b) and FlexCopIII adapters

  <M>     Technisat/B2C2 Air/Sky/Cable2PC PCI

  <M>     Technisat/B2C2 Air/Sky/Cable2PC USB

4) Install firmware binary

The CX24120 requires a firmware to operate normally. The file is called "dvb-fe-cx24120-1.20.58.2.fw" and has to be put into the system's firmware directory.

/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

or

/lib/firmware

for example you can do:

 # cp <path-to-binary-file>/dvb-fe-cx24120-1.20.58.2.fw /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware

5) compile all/selected modules and install them

 # make

 # make install

 the last command will replace the modules which were delivered by the install kernel by the ones you just compiled.

6) Loading the modules. The command 'make install' installed the new driver into the right place and replaced old ones. The next reboot will load these modules automatically. To force a reload of the new modules without rebooting run:

 # make reload

(*) it is important that the version from this day is used, because the binary module "cx24120.ko" requires binary compatibility with the DVB-API provided by the v4l-dvb-tree. If the internal binary API has changed, which can happen without notice, the module will not work. This only applied for types and function provided by the v4l-dvb-tree, i2c and module related things can be found in cx24113_i2c.c and are compiled on this platform.

and some other liinks like this : http://www.forum.free-x.de/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&postID=14694

jburns

i have tryed to get 

s2-liplianin

v4l-dvb-hg

but can not manage to get them installed

----------

